# 40 year old lures still work!



## sbroadwell (May 19, 2012)

A few weeks ago, I was fishing at a little pond, and wanted to use a regular, old style Rapala. I scrounged through all the lures in my tackle, and found a Rapala that was at least 40 years old. Like many people, I've got all sorts of old lures that I never use.

I tied on that one, and the first cast had about a 2 pounder. That day, I caught about a half dozen, all about the same size. When I got home, the lure was in bad shape. The middle treble was missing two hooks, and the front was missing one. I put one of the new style with one bigger hook in the middle, and scrounged another off an old spoon.

Last week, I caught nine bass with this lure, one that went 4# 15oz. Then, during the week, I got to thinking (always a dangerous thing). I wondered if I had any other old lures that might still work.

I looked through my old stuff, and found a frog colored Lazy Ike. I don't even know if that lure is made anymore. But, I stuck it in my tackle, and went back to the pond yesterday.

Not such a good day yesterday, but I still ended up with six bass, all between 2 and 4 pounds. Now, when I finish up some stuff with a couple of rods I'm working on, I'm gonna go back through that old tackle and see what else might be good to try.

It was like the 60s all over again yesterday. Fishing with a Lazy Ike, and drinking a PBR!


----------



## seeker (May 19, 2012)

I wonder how many millions of fish that Rapala lure has caught over the years.  It hasn't changed one bit.


----------



## sbroadwell (May 19, 2012)

seeker said:


> I wonder how many millions of fish that Rapala lure has caught over the years.  It hasn't changed one bit.



Yep, it is. There are so many variations these days that I think a lot of people have never fished the basic version. Still works, though.

And, the Lazy Ike is a darned good lure! Don't know why I haven't been using them all along. That pond has a LOT of sub-surface wood, and if your lure goes much more than a couple of feet down, you'll get hung up for sure. The Ike just goes about 18" deep, and has a great side to side wobble.


----------



## ASH556 (May 19, 2012)

Awesome Steve!


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (May 19, 2012)

nice catch!

i've got gobs of those old rapalas (and other stuff)....some of them have never been out of the box...

i just wish i still had the patience to throw them....but, with all the shoulder and elbow issues i'm having, i may have to go back to that style of fishing....i used to catch some good fish on them, tho.....the spots would eat 'em pretty good at the Dead Sea in April and May...

my orthopedist told me to take all my spinning tackle out of my boat....so that i wouldn't be tempted to use it....so, i guess it won't be anytime soon...lol


----------



## riprap (May 19, 2012)

I was using a sammy the other day at Lanier and my buddy held his own with a johnny rattler (may not be that old), but he couldn't find his dalton specials ( I bet they are).


----------



## sbroadwell (May 19, 2012)

riprap said:


> I was using a sammy the other day at Lanier and my buddy held his own with a johnny rattler (may not be that old), but he couldn't find his dalton specials ( I bet they are).



That's interesting. I was thinking to myself last night that the next old lure I oughta break out was my old black Johnny Rattler. I may have a Dalton Special, too.

I think I'm gonna go retro all the way. If I could only find some Fliptail worms now.


----------



## sbroadwell (May 19, 2012)

Fishlipps Revisited said:


> nice catch!
> 
> i've got gobs of those old rapalas (and other stuff)....some of them have never been out of the box...
> 
> ...




Heck, the last three trips to the pond, the old lures outperformed everything else, so not much patience needed.
As for the casting, you may have to break out an old spincasting reel.


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 19, 2012)

I fished with a man for many years in some local ponds and all he fished with was those Ike's. He would wear the fish out.

Really if you think about it the fish have not seen these lures and may have seen dozens of other lures that are common today.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (May 19, 2012)

sbroadwell said:


> That's interesting. I was thinking to myself last night that the next old lure I oughta break out was my old black Johnny Rattler. I may have a Dalton Special, too.
> 
> I think I'm gonna go retro all the way. If I could only find some Fliptail worms now.



how 'bout some of these?...


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (May 19, 2012)

sbroadwell said:


> As for the casting, you may have to break out an old spincasting reel.



dang!...i didn't think about that!!!


----------



## sbroadwell (May 19, 2012)

Fishlipps Revisited said:


> dang!...i didn't think about that!!!



Mostly kidding, but I have thought about building me up a rod and putting my old Zebco 909 on it. That's not a bad reel at all, for the size fish I catch. Would make a great dock skipping outfit.
I'd make the rod 5' 6", with a pistol grip, of course. Retro all the way!


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (May 19, 2012)

sbroadwell said:


> Mostly kidding, but I have thought about building me up a rod and putting my old Zebco 909 on it. That's not a bad reel at all, for the size fish I catch. Would make a great dock skipping outfit.
> I'd make the rod 5' 6", with a pistol grip, of course. Retro all the way!



no!....it's a good idea!!!...i can't cast at ALL with my right arm right now....and, if i used a casting rod with a long handle, i could do it lefty....

and, i've got about a dozen 5'6" pistol grip rods....some Lightning rods, Fenwick Lunkerstiks, and some Skyline....those Skyline rods were like Loomis' back around 1980...VERY pricey!!!...they ran about $80 each back then...


----------



## sbroadwell (May 19, 2012)

Fishlipps Revisited said:


> no!....it's a good idea!!!...i can't cast at ALL with my right arm right now....and, if i used a casting rod with a long handle, i could do it lefty....
> 
> and, i've got about a dozen 5'6" pistol grip rods....some Lightning rods, Fenwick Lunkerstiks, and some Skyline....those Skyline rods were like Loomis' back around 1980...VERY pricey!!!...they ran about $80 each back then...



Skyline was a great rod. You oughta rig something up and try it. They still make high end spincast reels. I've heard good things about the Zebco Omega.

About once a year I build one of those old rods for someone.  You really can't get the old style Featherweight  handles, though. Wish I could find a stash of them somewhere.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (May 19, 2012)

That's pretty cool catching them on those old lures. I still have many of the old Rapalas and some Lazy Ikes too. Every once in a while I will use some of my old lures. I caught a couple of bass last year on an old Dying Flutter topwater lure. I also have a bunch of Fliptail worms that I use sometime.


----------



## sbroadwell (May 19, 2012)

TurkeyCreek said:


> That's pretty cool catching them on those old lures. I still have many of the old Rapalas and some Lazy Ikes too. Every once in a while I will use some of my old lures. I caught a couple of bass last year on an old Dying Flutter topwater lure. I also have a bunch of Fliptail worms that I use sometime.



I spent a good bit of time today going through old lures. I need to go out and buy a bunch of new treble hooks. I just noticed in the pic I posted that the final hook on the Rapala is straighened. I will replace the hooks on a bunch of the lures, and start using all of them.

I guess it could be that today's fish are used to today's lures, but maybe haven't seen the old ones. Or, it could be that a lot of the modern innovation in lures is just marketing.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (May 19, 2012)

sbroadwell said:


> Skyline was a great rod. You oughta rig something up and try it. They still make high end spincast reels. I've heard good things about the Zebco Omega.
> 
> About once a year I build one of those old rods for someone.  You really can't get the old style Featherweight  handles, though. Wish I could find a stash of them somewhere.



actually, i have a Zebco One that i caught with a crankbait a few years ago....it was amazing!...when i got it in, i looked it over...it couldn't have been in the water for more than a few hours...lol......

as for the handles....anything like these?


----------



## sbroadwell (May 19, 2012)

Fishlipps Revisited said:


> actually, i have a Zebco One that i caught with a crankbait a few years ago....it was amazing!...when i got it in, i looked it over...it couldn't have been in the water for more than a few hours...lol......
> 
> as for the handles....anything like these?



I used to have a One, it wasn't a bad reel, for a spincast reel.
Those are the Fuji reel seat/grips. They've not made them in years, but every now and then you can still find new ones. The one I like is the Featherweight. Came on all the Fenwick rods. I've got an old worm rod (bought in 1970, I think) that has one. It's aluminum, with a pretty good angle to the blank. The blank has a ferrule, which locks into the front of the seat. Haven't seen one of those in years.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (May 19, 2012)

now, you've got me wanting to go try one of these things....(Vibra Bat)

i bought one when i was about 12.....never caught a fish on it...but, i didn't know what i was doing, either....i may have to bust one out and try it.....i bought 3 of them off of ebay...NIP...





and, this is what i caught my first two 5 lb bass on (back to back)....in 1965....and, i actually have a couple of these.....may have to give them a try, too...lol


----------



## sbroadwell (May 19, 2012)

Fishlipps Revisited said:


> now, you've got me wanting to go try one of these things....(Vibra Bat)
> 
> i bought one when i was about 12.....never caught a fish on it...but, i didn't know what i was doing, either....i may have to bust one out and try it.....i bought 3 of them off of ebay...NIP...
> 
> ...




Never seen a Viba Bat. That Bomber box brings back memories, though. Wish I had save the boxes with my old lures.


----------



## sbroadwell (May 20, 2012)

Ten more bass today on that Lazy Ike!
Went to the regular pond to meet up with one of the owners, and go with him to another pond he has permission to fish. Got there a little early, so started casting from the bank, mostly just killing time. Bam! Third cast was a 4-3.

Then, we went to the other pond. It was full of stunted bass. Caught 12 there in total, nine on the Ike. A couple would have pushed 2 pounds, but most were smaller. But, the hooks on the Ike are getting in really bad shape. Need to change them out pretty soon.

If I hang up that lure, I'm going in after it!


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2012)

One of my favorite topwaters is 40+ an my dad fishes some that they quit makin in the 70's. I figger with the new stuff out there that the fish ain't seein anything like ours very often


----------



## Alan in GA (May 21, 2012)

*old lures....*

I was fishing the morning feed on 'toona a few weeks ago. I have an old 'Devil's Horse' made of wood and threw it a short while. I couldn't help but think that it might be worth more as a collectible than to loose it to a large fish or rough spot in the line!
I took it off and used a present day Spook which worked fine.
I have a few old Bombers and Waterdogs in wood....maybe they should go to someone's collection??!? If new lures work just as well [for me anyway] as the 'not made anymore' lures, why not save them for collecters?
What think?


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (May 21, 2012)

virtually every "modern" lure we have is just an updated version of an older one....with little tweak here and there....

there are a few true innovations, but they're few and far between.....

like i've said 100 times before....if the lure manufacturers had to depend on newcomers to the sport, and veteran anglers replacing lost and worn out stock, they'd go broke.....so, they have to come up with new "tweaks" and colors.....most of which don't amount to a hill of beans....but, it's a selling point...especially if they get a well-known "professional" to stand up and tell everyone they've gotta have it....

which, in reality, i guess is a good thing....because if the amount of lures and such was severely limited, the price of a bait would be astronomical....

i just hope they don't depend on my to buy them...


----------



## Cletus T. (May 21, 2012)

Awesome post Steve……I love seeing a “throw-back” post. That is awesome to see old lures still fooling bass after all these years!!!!

Thanks for adding some awesome pictures fishlipps……you have the best old school photos around!!!


----------



## sbroadwell (May 21, 2012)

Alan in GA said:


> I was fishing the morning feed on 'toona a few weeks ago. I have an old 'Devil's Horse' made of wood and threw it a short while. I couldn't help but think that it might be worth more as a collectible than to loose it to a large fish or rough spot in the line!
> I took it off and used a present day Spook which worked fine.
> I have a few old Bombers and Waterdogs in wood....maybe they should go to someone's collection??!? If new lures work just as well [for me anyway] as the 'not made anymore' lures, why not save them for collecters?
> What think?



For me, at least, I'd rather use the old lures than put them in some collection. I just get a kick out of using the same ones I used back when I started fishing.

I've got an old Devils Horse, too. The real small one, with no spinners. Remember when and why I got it. And older guy I fished with some swore by that lure, in the yellow/black color, for bass out at the old Flying S Ranch in Villa Rica.


----------



## sbroadwell (May 21, 2012)

Fishlipps Revisited said:


> virtually every "modern" lure we have is just an updated version of an older one....with little tweak here and there....
> 
> there are a few true innovations, but they're few and far between.....
> 
> ...



This is spot on. The lures of today are maybe made of different materials, with different, much less costly manufacturing techniques, but they just basically duplicate the action of something that has been made a long time.

Back when I was in retail, many years ago, I won a sales competition and got to fish with Tom Mann on Eufaula. Didn't catch much that day, but talking to him was great. I remember him saying that the reason he made so many colors of Jelly Worms was to catch the fisherman, not the fish.


----------



## jighead1 (May 24, 2012)

sbroadwell said:


> For me, at least, I'd rather use the old lures than put them in some collection. I just get a kick out of using the same ones I used back when I started fishing.
> 
> I've got an old Devils Horse, too. The real small one, with no spinners. Remember when and why I got it. And older guy I fished with some swore by that lure, in the yellow/black color, for bass out at the old Flying S Ranch in Villa Rica.


I remember the Flying S ranch, My wife and me would go there and rent a boat in the 70s. They had a doberman pincher tied up and no beware of dog sign  up, it was mean and it grabed my wifes leg and bit her, my son was small and if it had been him it would have been bad. I think it had standing timber in it. I fished a lots of pay lakes back then.


----------



## sbroadwell (May 24, 2012)

jighead1 said:


> I remember the Flying S ranch, My wife and me would go there and rent a boat in the 70s. They had a doberman pincher tied up and no beware of dog sign  up, it was mean and it grabed my wifes leg and bit her, my son was small and if it had been him it would have been bad. I think it had standing timber in it. I fished a lots of pay lakes back then.



There were a lot of good pay lakes back then, and the Flying S was one of the best.
I guess most of them have turned into subdivision lakes now, or are just gone. Every time I drive home up I-85, past the Beaver Ruin exit, I remember Freeman's Lake. It was a good one, too.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (May 24, 2012)

sbroadwell said:


> There were a lot of good pay lakes back then, and the Flying S was one of the best.
> I guess most of them have turned into subdivision lakes now, or are just gone. Every time I drive home up I-85, past the Beaver Ruin exit, I remember Freeman's Lake. It was a good one, too.



 a few years ago, i went looking for the Flying S.....i found a big mudhole....for some reason , they had drained it....


----------



## sbroadwell (May 24, 2012)

Fishlipps Revisited said:


> a few years ago, i went looking for the Flying S.....i found a big mudhole....for some reason , they had drained it....



Man, that is sad. I looked at a map, and figured it was the development called Mirror Lake.

Heck, I grew up in north Fulton, Roswell and Apharetta area. There were at least a dozen little lakes there. A couple were pay lakes, others were privately owned and you could fish if you knew the owner. I think every one of those is either a private development, or just gone, like the Flying S.


----------



## F.A.R.R. (May 24, 2012)

Cool post. A couple of weeks ago I was pawing through some of my old "hip roof" boxes.  I pulled out a bunch of old Floating Rapala minow and replaced hooks on them all.

The first bass I ever caught on a lure was on one of these-they are still great fish getters aren't they.

I was with a buddy a couple of weeks ago on a small pond at dusk. He was fishing a buzz bait getting short strikes.  I put on a Jitterbug and started gettin um.  He had never used one-I thought it was kinda funny.

Ya'all were talking about some of the older rods-I've got a couple of those Skylines around and an old Lew's speed stick with the orginal Speelspool reel on it.  I fish these every now and then.  I've kept the Speelspool in good shape but I sort don't like using it anymore as can't get parts anymore.

Anyhow enjoyed the post on draggin out the vintage tackle.


----------



## sbroadwell (May 24, 2012)

I've got an old Jitterbug, and that's the next one I'm going to re-hook. Picked up a bunch of treble hooks yesterday, and I'll see how a lot of those older lures work.

It's sorta weird, but I've gotten to the point in my life where I get more excitement over catching a fish a certain way, or with a certain lure, than I do in just catching fish.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (May 24, 2012)

sbroadwell said:


> I've got an old Jitterbug, and that's the next one I'm going to re-hook. Picked up a bunch of treble hooks yesterday, and I'll see how a lot of those older lures work.
> 
> It's sorta weird, but I've gotten to the point in my life where I get more excitement over catching a fish a certain way, or with a certain lure, than I do in just catching fish.



that's "Phase IV".....per Larry Dahlberg


----------



## riprap (May 24, 2012)

sbroadwell said:


> Man, that is sad. I looked at a map, and figured it was the development called Mirror Lake.
> 
> Heck, I grew up in north Fulton, Roswell and Apharetta area. There were at least a dozen little lakes there. A couple were pay lakes, others were privately owned and you could fish if you knew the owner. I think every one of those is either a private development, or just gone, like the Flying S.



Mirror lake is the old Flying S Lake.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 25, 2012)

I started reading the original post here and it immediately began to bring back some great fishing memories of growing up out in the country and fishing in a lot of ponds and also Clarks Hill Lake.

Your Lazy-Ike brought back a flood of memories of different lures that I also still have and still use from time to time because they were the best of the best back in the 60's and 70's etc before the big influx of more "plastic type" lures hit on the market.

My first thoughts about the old lures that My Dad and all of us kids fished with was the Paw-Paw, Devilhorse (with three different variations of colors etc), Jitterbug (especially the green frog one), Hula-Poppa, Bomber (with two different sizes and several different color patterns), Lucky-13, Rapalas, Thin-Fin, Lazy-Ike (used two different sizes), Silver-Spoon, Shyster, Rooster-Tail, Doll-Fly, Creek-Chub (several variations), and of course the old trusty "black plastic worm" (because that was the only color available originally).  Of course, some of these lures were not developed until the influx of monofilament line came along.  Heck it opened up a whole new fishing horizon then by being able to cast light weight lures without using really heavy balls of lead to be able to cast with any accuracy and distance at all.  My original rod and reel was a 4ft long metal rod with an Pleuger reel with 20 lb. test black braided line.  I caught a lot of fish with that set-up back when I was 8-14 years old and then I finally moved up in the world.  We didn't know back then they should be called "bait-casting" reels.  My Dad finally got several of the Zebco 202 models with clear monofilament line and a whole new era of fishing evolved.  I wore out several of the 202's and then moved up to the Model 33, of which I still have several reels and use them a lot.  They are the original older style 33's and are made so much better that the junk that is on the market now.  I keep them cleaned and lubricated and they have worked great since back in the early 70's.  I have had to replace a few internal parts etc over the years because I just wore them completely out but the reels overall still perform flawlessly.

Thanks for bringing back such precious memories of my Dad teaching me how to fish and being able to enjoy so much time with him while doing so.


----------



## sbroadwell (May 25, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I started reading the original post here and it immediately began to bring back some great fishing memories of growing up out in the country and fishing in a lot of ponds and also Clarks Hill Lake.
> 
> Your Lazy-Ike brought back a flood of memories of different lures that I also still have and still use from time to time because they were the best of the best back in the 60's and 70's etc before the big influx of more "plastic type" lures hit on the market.
> 
> ...



I'm just glad to see I'm not the old timer around who remembers the "good old days."
And, you mentioned the Shyster. I guess they've totally quit making them, haven't seen one in years. I don't have any old ones of those. It would be pretty good, better than a Mepps or Roostertail, I think, for those cases where the bait is pretty small.


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (May 26, 2012)

sbroadwell said:


> That's interesting. I was thinking to myself last night that the next old lure I oughta break out was my old black Johnny Rattler. I may have a Dalton Special, too.
> I think I'm gonna go retro all the way. If I could only find some Fliptail worms now.


I'm still using Fliptail worms out of a mammoth box of them that Bill Stembridge gave me when I did some work on his building there in East Point. 
I refuse to accept that the "fish know".
(even got one of those old Fliptail patches around here in a drawer)


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (May 26, 2012)

i forgot about these...






and, Rebel Lures is celebrating it's 50 year anniversary this year...


----------



## BradMyers (May 27, 2012)

Fishlipps Revisited said:


> i forgot about these...
> 
> and, Rebel Lures is celebrating it's 50 year anniversary this year...



I have all three of those minus the package. I've been wanting to dig through the attic since Skeester posted something simular last year. I want to throw that ole Musky Jitterbug.


----------



## fburris (May 27, 2012)

All I can say is WOW. You guys are old!. LOL. Kidding, I still use Jelly worms on a Texas rig. I guarantee that Jitterbug still catches em!


----------



## Alan in GA (May 27, 2012)

*I worked at "Performance Chemicals" about 1976.....*

I worked for 2 1/2 years at a company located just off Glover St. in Marietta, GA. We made soft plastic worms and curly tail jigs for companies that could not make them fast enough themselves during the very short selling season 'back then'. Now fishing tackle sells hot and heavy most of the year and the selling season is not as defined. 
When I started there were about 10 55 gallon drums full of 'cull's, baits with small pieces of black [burnt] plastic in them, or bubbles in the worm, or 'bent' worms, worms that the upper half fell out of the mold while the plastic core was still liquid. If it hit the cooling water tank circulating under the molds it would harden that way.
By the way, our two plastic injection mold machines looked like something out of a science fiction book, wires and hoses coming from besides, above and all around them! Each one was about the size of a Volkswagon bug. 
Plastic cooks at about 350 degrees so safety was an issue as well as keeping hands and arms out of the toggle pressed mold plates! They had tremendous pressure to  keep flashing to a minimum and an arm or leg would be made into worms if in the way!!

We did let a few fishermen in now and then and they would take a bag FULL of 'culls' away. Then the companies we sold to [Bagley/Mann/Lindsey/Brewer/Strike King/Bass Pro..etc] wanted 'secrecy' and visitors were not allowed in anymore.
Before working there I was happy as could be using just a Mann's Dollar pack of JELLYWORMS, purple/grape/ or black! 
Funny thing is, worms with 'particles' in them, usually black specs from a batch of cooked plastic [5 gallons at at time] would be CULLS because they didn't look good packaged in a clear bubble/wrap package meant for hanging on a sales rack in a store.
Latter something called "pumkin seed" became a hot seller like no other except maybe 'firetails[two color worms].
And to think of all the 'culls' we melted into runs of black!

I always fished with 'culls' and could take as many as I wanted.
I didn't catch anymore fish than when I had only a pack of Mann's Jelly worms!
I was all prepared to make a worm unlike any I'd had before. It was at a time when we struggled in our lab with recipes of plastic that would be SOFT, and yet DURABLE. Soft worms cost us more because they had to sit in the water cooled molds longer as they took longer to cure/solidify. Time in the molds [about 30 to 45 seconds] means COST when you have laborers standing around waiting to remove them/place them into the cooling water circulating under the molds, and then pick them back up to strip the feeders off and lay them on a drying rack. I figured out through some experimenting that: a SKINNY worm could be run with a 'not so soft' forumula plastic [fast in the molds] and still feel 'soft' because of it's small diameter. About the time I was turning some prototypes on the Unimat lathe [we made them out of metal and wood], we got a contract to make a worm called the "Zoom" worm : )
It worked so well that I left my project of a new worm and just used these new 'skinny' ZOOM worms. Actually I think we were the second company contracted to make them, several companies made them through their history. 
I was going to call mine the "Plain Jane" because it would be a simple, ribbed SKINNY worm but much like a REAL nightcrawler in profile.

I have another worm in mind and have been thinking of making a 'soft mold' [makes one at at time when one is experimenting with new design]. It is different than any other worm out there also, if you can believe that!

We also made the SQUIRM worms for the very bad movie [so bad it's fun to watch] "SQUIRM". They were GREAT to fish with!

We made very few worms for Tom Mann as he had his own machinery. We produced only when he was behind I guess, not really sure. I met Jim Bagley and a few other 'names' in the bass pro/manufacture field but never got to meet Tom Mann...wish I had!


----------



## LureheadEd (May 28, 2012)

These guys are having way too much fun...

http://www.joesoldlures.com/wwwboard/messages/600465.html


----------



## Papa Bear (May 28, 2012)

Great post, I have some of my dads old lures which I have been a little hesitant to use.  I have a white and black Lazy Ike that I may have to try one day.


----------



## breampole (May 28, 2012)

Some of those old lures are the best you'll ever fish with if in certain water.  What has changed fishing so much is the impoundments and competitive fishing.  For ponds and rivers and ox bow lakes, I'd rather fish some of the old wooden lures like the Pfleger Pal o Mine, Lazy Ikes Bombers, or the minnow lures like the Rapala and Rebel.  You can still buy them on Ebay, but they are considered collectibles now and that has run the price up and removed some of those in real good condition from the market.  If you are accomplished with an airbrush can buy old ones and repaint.  I have read articles where fishermen have done this and just used solid colors forgetting about scale design and done very well fishing with them.


----------



## Fliptail (Aug 21, 2013)

sbroadwell said:


> That's interesting. I was thinking to myself last night that the next old lure I oughta break out was my old black Johnny Rattler. I may have a Dalton Special, too.
> 
> I think I'm gonna go retro all the way. If I could only find some Fliptail worms now.




Just so you now, Fliptail is back.


----------



## bullshed (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm not an old timer yet but my dad was general manager of lazy ike in the early to mid 70s.Then went to umco tackle boxes.Wish i still had all the tackle i gave away as a kid.Great memories


----------



## i386 (Aug 21, 2013)

There's always the latest and greatest thing coming.  Sometimes I wonder if we are successful with them just because the fish aren't used to seeing them yet, not because they're anything special. If that's the case, a really old lure is going to be new from the fishes perspective.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Aug 21, 2013)

the way most baits get "hot" is because some either catches, or says they've caught  fish on it.....or, a particular color.....and, pretty soon, that's what the masses are throwing....and, if that's what everyone's throwing, then, that's what the fish will be caught on...

like the article Dustin posted said...."they're aren't any "Magic" lures....you HAVE to do the work....true innovations are few and far between...

granted, there are some baits that work better in some situations than others....but, even the best ones don't work if you're not throwing them where the fish are....and, that's most folks' downfall...


----------



## sbroadwell (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm still catching fish on the old Rapala - on the third set of hooks now. But, a big fish wanted the Lazy Ike more than me, and broke it off last summer. Been intending to buy a couple more online, but haven't done it yet.
Next, I should get out the old Hellbenders and Bombers. Bet they would still work fine, too.


----------

